# يسوع خارج العھد الجديد (بقلمي)



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*يسوع خارج العھد الجديد
دراسة علمية مُبَسّطة عن يسوع من أقدم المصادر غير الكتابية​*
*تنقسم المصادر التاريخية المُبكّرة عن حياة يسوع وتعاليمه الى قسمين رئيسيين: 1- مصادر كتابية (كُتب العهد الجديد) و2- مصادر غير كتابية. ونحن في هذه الدراسة المُبسطة سنتناول المصادر غير الكتابية بالسرد والدراسة والرد على بعض النقد. ومع أن هذه المصادر وحدها لا ترسُم لنا صورة مُفصّلة متكاملة عن يسوع كما نراها في كُتب العهد الجديد (التي هي المصدر الرئيسي لمعرفتنا عن يسوع)، إلا أنها تُشكّل دعما وتأييدا ذا قيمة كبيرة لرواية المصادر الكتابية والتقليد المسيحي وتأكيدا لصحتهما وسلامتهما.

وقد تضمّنت هذه الدراسة في فصليها الأول والثاني مراجعة علمية عن يسوع في المصادر اليهودية والوثنية، مما يُثبت في النتيجة الملامح العامة الأساسية ليسوع كما نعرفها في الإيمان المسيحي القويم. ومع أن هذه المصادر متواضعة الكميّة، إلا أننا من خلالها نستطيع أن نعرف دون حتّى أن نلمس أي مصدر مسيحي بأن: يسوع شخصية تاريخية حقيقية عاشت في فلسطين في أوائل القرن الأول للحساب الميلادي، وكان حوله مجموعة من التلاميذ، وبأنه حُكِم عليه بالموت في عهد بيلاطس البنطي . أما الفصل الثالث فقد عَمِدتُ فيه، إضافة الى إثبات تاريخية يسوع من المصادر المسيحية غير الكتابية، الى الإستشهاد ببعض أقوال المسيحيين الأولين التي تؤكد إيمان الكنيسة الأولى بألوهية السيد المسيح، مما ينفي بشكل قاطع، من خارج كُتب العهد الجديد، الخرافة الشعبية المُنتشرة بأن لاهوت المسيح عقيدة تم إبتكارها في وقت لاحق أو في مجمع نيقية عام 325م. أما الفصل الأخير فقد حوى الرد من أقوال العلماء المُختصّين على سبب قلة المراجع غير المسيحية المُبكرة عن يسوع.

إن دراسات "يسوع التاريخي" جاءت من جهة غير المؤمنين للتشكيك والطعن في المسيحية، أما من جهتنا نحن المسيحيين فقد جاءت من باب إعطاء صورة أوضح للمسيحية الأولى والإقتراب أكثر من سيدنا يسوع المسيح والتأكيد على صحة إيماننا المسيحي من خلال الأسلوب العلمي.*





*لتحميل الدراسة كاملة: إضغط هنا*
*++ كيرلس ++*


----------



## antonius (6 أغسطس 2011)

جهد جبار و مجهود عظيم يا كيرلس...
رائع


----------



## Star Online (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الأخ المبارك / كيرلس

دراسة ممتعة وسلسة وعميقة في نفس الوقت ..
استمتعت بها ..

بالنسبة للمصادر هل استطيع ان اطلب منك روابط لهذه المصادر علي الانترنت او حتي المتاح منها ؟؟

والرب يباركك ويحفظك *


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2011)

بحث رائع يمس موضوع حساس جداً بأدلة علمية مُقدمة بصورة بسيطة وسهلة وسلسلة للقارئ.
مقدمة رائعة لكل من يريد الخوض في موضوع المسيح بحسب الأدلة التاريخية الغير كتابية.


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع فى قمة الروعة من اقيم المواضيع العربية المقدمة فى يسوع التاريخى 
*


----------



## holiness (7 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب 

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## HappyAtheist (7 أغسطس 2011)

أخ كيرلس.

لقد قمت بتحميل البحث ومتشوق لقرأته :yahoo:


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا للجميع، سعيد بأنني إستطعت أن أفيدكم.
تمت إضافة رسم توضيحي بسيط للموضوع يُساعد أكثر على إستيعاب خط الدراسة.*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ليك اخويا الحبيب كيرلس
بجد حملت الفايل وعجبني قوي قوي واستفدت منه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أحييك يا كيرلس على هذه الدراسة الرائعة جداً. هذه هى الدراسة العربية الوحيدة التى قرأتها حتى الآن ويمكننى أن اصفها بأنها علمية اكاديمية تناولت أوجه الموضوع. أشجعك أن تقرأ وتدرس اكثر ثم تكتب دراسات مثيلة بهذه.
كامل تقديرى ومحبتى،،،


----------



## صوت الرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع و جبار
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## *S.O.G* (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*فليبارك الرب نتاج أناملك
في ذهني أن أقوم بإعطاء موضوع كهذا في الخدمة .. ورغم أني لم أقراً بحثك بعد ولكني أطلب إذنك بالاستفادة من المعلومات في لقاء الخدمة

ففي حال وجود أي تحفظات أخبرني بها وليكن كل شيء لمجد الله .*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا يوجد أي تحفظات، هدف البحث هو من أجل الخدمة*


----------



## حسين دوكي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع و مشوق
الرب يباركك اخي


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (6 فبراير 2012)

God bless u my dear, Jesus is really a gr8  character attract a lot of minds


----------

